# Rent a Yacht!



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought of doing this for a company event - we're about 20-25

Any ideas? of course don't wanna spend the whole year's budget on this.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

AJ_DXB said:


> Thought of doing this for a company event - we're about 20-25
> 
> Any ideas? of course don't wanna spend the whole year's budget on this.



Did this at the end of last year from Dubai Marina Yacht Club. 4 hours for around 30 people came in at about AED 250 each. We had to supply our own food and drink (alcohol allowed) and the crew cooked and served everything. I don't have the contact details for the charter company but if you call the Yacht Club they should be able to put you in contact.


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks for the advice...250 per person is quite high for a large company group...gon check'em anyways


----------

